# Burns Chassis Mounts



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if any one here has had much experience wiht Burns Boxes. I am looking at a Used Burns Box and I was just wondering what some of you opinoins are.
DM


----------



## Jeff H (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the best boxes made. Incredible craftmanship, great box. 
I've had two chassis mounts and was impressed and pleased with both.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Burns had a reputation for being one of the best in the business.

/Paul


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I purchased a pre-owned Burns three-hold Stainless with storage and water tank. It's a nice dog box, and I get many positive comments on it at the hunt tests...the only negative experience is that I have replaced the exhaust fan twice now, and the fan is broken again...don't know what's going on as I just use the exhaust fan in the warmer months when training and at tests...so I will be purchasing another exhaust fan soon.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

The guy says this one has a stainless frame and alum. skin. I just figured it was all stainless.
DM


----------

